# New!!!



## FairbairnSpirit (Sep 1, 2014)

I am new to this forum. I am looking for advice on some new inspiration. I have some good pictures already, just looking for something unique. Any ideas? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 1, 2014)

???? Are you looking for inspiration on creating images?
If so, you have posted to the wrong section of the forum.


This section is about getting feedback about your website.
If that is what you want, please post the web address of your work.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to the ffour you can also post your photos for C&c  Critique and Comment To see if here is any room for improvement


----------

